# PowerPro - "Regular" braid vs Hollow Core Ace



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

I've done a couple of quick searches and haven't found this data yet, but how does the "functional" diameter of the hollow core line compare to the "regular" braid? Basically, is there enough of a difference in diameter to make a difference in line capacity between the two lines types at 40, 50, 60 lbs and 500 plus yards? Also, what are the practical advantages and any disadvantages of the hollow core over the solid(?) braid? I'm looking at 500 yds of the solid in 50#, but noticed the hollow core comes in either 40 or 60# test. I also thought the blue might be a good fit with my new Talica 10II. Any guidance and/or feedback would be apprecaited.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The hollow core is roughly the same diameter. The benefit of this line is that it is made using 16 carriers for a much smoother and rounder line. This results in a stronger line that casts much better and typcially will not dig into itself. It is designed to make knotless connections for leaders (mono or Fluorocarbon), wind on leaders, loops, etc; You can also splice hollow into hollow to top off or change color segments to indicate depth. 

It is more aimed at the offshore market which will be perfect for the Talica.


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. When I made this initial post, I didn't realize how hard it would be to find. Apparently no one has it in anything but the heavier weights and only in white. I did find one place on the West coast taking "pre-orders". They said they expect delivery of their stock inventory late this month.
I'll say this about Shimano, they definitely know how to develop interest in their products in advance of the products actually hitting the market.
On another note...what is the recommended length for the fluoro splice, and is it the same length for hollow into hollow? Also, what is the "best" knot for a loop with this line?
Once again, Bantam, thanks for your help!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The line just started shipping I think. The needle kit that we are going to offer has a DVD with instructions showing how to do all the knots, loops, splices, etc; I suggest using 4' on line into the hollow then whatever length leader after. The whip-a-loop is easy to do with the needle kit. You can also tie a Bimini or a Surgeon loop.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I see where this Hollow Core line is aimed at the offshore crowd, but has anyone used it for inshore baitcasting applications and if so, how is it compared to the regular Power Pro?


----------

